# Cinema (1100) unavailable.



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

I have (3) HR22/700. 2 work just fine. One of them gives me the above message when I choose Cinema on Demand. All three are hardwired to a switch. All 3 can see each other and MRV works. Apps work on the DVR in question so I know it can get out to the internet. I've rebooted but still have the problem.

Any ideas??


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Check the signal strengths on the problem unit and a good unit. Also, change the outputs that are used on the multiswitch.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I would re-run my network setup first, even if TVapps is working.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Absolutely stupid question but did you check Misc Options in the Setup menu to verify that VOD is enabled on that box?


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

Channels on Demand works just fine. It's strictly Cinema on Demand. Channel 1100. I'm downloading something from the Golf channel right now.

I re-ran network setup. Rebooted. I even moved the coax to another spot on splitter. I have a SWM. No avail. Just that one channel is me the error message.

Which transponder handles that channel?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, it is the pay portion that is not showing up. Is channel 1100 in your guide when you show all channels?

Wonder if, for some reason, the box thinks it is not authorized for payments and turned off the pay options. Any spending limits set? Maybe the box has not "called in" (and I have no idea how to check that).

(Not sure it is on any transponder. The guide data may be but all the transactions are via the internet and it is possible the guide data is as well.)


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

I turn on channel 1100 or choose Cinema on Demand. I get a blue box in the right hand corner that says Cinema (1100) not available.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think you had better call DirecTV if you want it to work.


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

I get that on one of my HR20-100's every week or so.. simple reset from the menu fixes it... My other DVR's are fine... did this on the CE's and NR software versions.. very weird..


----------

